# Barrett REC7t



## SEmichigan (May 6, 2011)

what do you guys thinks of this gun? i'm just curious, its seems like an m16/m4 competitor.
http://www.barrett.net/firearms/rec7


----------



## ben (May 12, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something, but what makes this any different than a standard AR?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

well, for one thing it's a hell of a lot more expensive... wow...


----------



## Casimir (May 13, 2011)

from the little bit I've read about it, it is very similar to the LWRC carbine. Which is to say it's basically a good quality m4 with a piston system.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 13, 2011)

Dude you should buy two of them......

:-"


----------



## Casimir (May 14, 2011)

shit, if I had the money...there are so many weapons out there I would buy


----------

